# Any lawn experts on here?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have this weird strip in my lawn that just won't stay green no matter what I do. My sprinklers hit it just fine, and in the spring it Green's up til we hit about 90 degrees, then it dies for the rest of the year. 

Any ideas?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Grubs?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I have the same problem, no grubs. Had a lawn guy look at it and told me that there was a problem with the sod, like some was heat tolerent and the brown dead stuff was not. Beats the snot out of me.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax, get on the wrong side with any of your neighbors?

Looks like someone ran across there in the middle of the night with some roundup!:shock:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a similar problem, had a lawn tech come out and take a look... was told a fungus of some sort was causing the dead look and random pattern, later the patterns completed irregular circles supporting the techs findings of what we were told. "Fairy Rings"... and yes, they're a pain in the butt.

http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/archives/parsons/turf/publications/fairyrings.html


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Longgun said:


> I have a similar problem, had a lawn tech come out and take a look... was told a fungus of some sort was causing the dead look and random pattern, later the patterns completed irregular circles supporting the techs findings of what we were told. "Fairy Rings"... and yes, they're a pain in the butt.
> 
> http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/archives/parsons/turf/publications/fairyrings.html


 I had considered Fairy Rings, but thought that they were still green. But after reading the link you provided, it looks like they can be brown too.

I wonder if I can just dig them up and re-sod if this is a Fairy Ring? Maybe put some anti-fungal on the soil before I replace the sod?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Bax* said:


> I had considered Fairy Rings, but thought that they were still green. But after reading the link you provided, it looks like they can be brown too.
> 
> I wonder if I can just dig them up and re-sod if this is a Fairy Ring? Maybe put some anti-fungal on the soil before I replace the sod?


 Thats something new to me. Might be worth a try.
.


----------



## maffleck (Jul 23, 2015)

Looks like a fungus to me. Try gypsum to break up the soil and a fungus treatment. Proper drainage will usually take care of fungus on its own but you may not want to wait that long.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Funny...I thought about posting up same exact issue last week. I have the same which started last summer. I re-seeded the area last summer (late summer) and had the grass looking pretty good in those areas. Now its returned again..same exact area. Ground is slightly sloped, so no drainage issues that I see.

Will try fungus treatment. Do you know if you treat just the affected area or the whole lawn?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Only need to treat the affected area if it is a fungus. 
Treat it every other week for 3 treatments. 
Once u get a fungus, u can't really get totally rid of it. 
Just have to control it. 

Revive can help bring the grass back. It is basically a soil conditioner. 
Humate helps as well, costs a little less.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Also consider ants / grubs destroying the roots. Pour out a bag of diatomaceous earth on it (stuff is safe for all but carapace type insects).

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

One word - Cement


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=40437969&nid=1268&title=dead-grass-utah-grubs-may-be-to-blame

-DallanC


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

DallanC said:


> http://www.ksl.com/?sid=40437969&nid=1268&title=dead-grass-utah-grubs-may-be-to-blame
> 
> -DallanC


Just saw that and I was going to post it! Looks like the problem might be more widespread.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I ended up cutting out the dead spots, digging some soil out, back filling the soil, seeding (just to ensure the gaps fill in), and replacing the sod. 

Obviously it will take some time to know if this solved the issue, but I sure hope it did!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This was on KSL today and may help some people:

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=40437969&nid=1268&title=dead-grass-utah-grubs-may-be-to-blame


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Gruby little grubs!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Gruby little grubs!


Fish bait. --\\O


----------

